#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  MSB Lineage Training

## Чагна Дордже

Mangala Shri Bhuti, организация, которую возглавляет Дзигар Конгрул Ринпоче, уже давно проводит онлайн-курсы. Линия Дзигар Конгтрула Ринпоче - Лонгчен Ньингтиг.
В рамках курса, как я понимаю, идёт передача татнтрического нёндро. вроде бы, согласно "Словам моего всеблагого учителя". Ринпоче настоятельно рекомендует возможным его ученикам проходить все курсы последовательно, начиная с первого.

До начала первого курса рекомендуют начать регулярную практику шаматхи. К тому же, обязательно назначают SPD, продвинутого практика, который может ответить на вопросы начинающего.

Course 1: Self-Reflection and Shamatha Meditation
Next Course Offering: Feb. 16 - March 15 (4 Weeks)

Course 2: Four Immeasurables and Shamatha Meditation
Next Course Offering: March 16 - May 10 (8 Weeks)

Course 3: Refuge
Next Course Offering: Jan. 5 - Feb. 22 (7 Weeks)

Course 4: Bodhicitta
Next Course Offering: Jan. 19 - March 1 (6 Weeks)

Course 5: Mangala Shri Bhuti Lineage Ceremony
Next Course Offering: Jan. 12 - March 15 (9 Weeks)

Course 6: Pre-Sessions
Next Course Offering: July 27, 2014 - Sept. 6, 2014 (6 Weeks)

Course 7: Post-Sessions
Next Course Offering: Dec. 8, 2013 - May 24, 2014 (24 Weeks)

Course 8: Ngondro
Next Course Offering: March 2, 2014 - June 21, 2014 (16 Weeks)

Course 9: Sadhana
Next Course Offering: Jan. 5, 2014 - April 3, 2014 (17 Weeks)

Вся дальнейшая информация здесь:
http://www.mangalashribhuti.org/msb-lineage-training

Лично я пока записался только на первый курс  :Smilie:

----------

Legba (25.12.2013), Pedma Kalzang (22.12.2013), Светлана М. (22.12.2013)

----------


## Светлана М.

> В рамках курса, как я понимаю, идёт передача татнтрического нёндро.


Поедете за лунгами в США? Я специально посмотрела на сайте: предполагается, что вы присутствуете на всем ретрите по нендро лично.

А есть еще сама церемония Mangala Shri Bhuti Lineage, на которой тоже надо быть лично. А после нендро садхана.

Хотя если вы живете в США, то без проблем. Это я пишу для тех, кто загорелся и пока не понял, что по Интернету им ничего передавать не будут.

А четыре первых курса можно пройти онлайн.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Поедете за лунгами в США? Я специально посмотрела на сайте: предполагается, что вы присутствуете на всем ретрите по нендро лично.
> 
> А есть еще сама церемония Mangala Shri Bhuti Lineage, на которой тоже надо быть лично. А после нендро садхана.
> 
> Хотя если вы живете в США, то без проблем. Это я пишу для тех, кто загорелся и пока не понял, что по Интернету им ничего передавать не будут.
> 
> А четыре первых курса можно пройти онлайн.


А, да, вроде бы, лунг на нёндро при личной встрече. Но я попробую сейчас узнать по-подробнее.

О лунгах я как-то не думал, меня интересуют лоджонг + 4 безмерных в традиции Дзигара Конгтрула.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Короче говоря, Lineage ceremony надо действительно проходить лично. На Lineage ceremony также даётся введение в природу ума. Чаще всего эта церемония проходит в США, но, если соберётся достаточное количество желающих, то можно Ринпоче пригласить в Россию  :Smilie:  Таким образом уже проводили церемонию в Ирландии и в Бразилии.

----------

